
366559 – Brotli Accept-Encoding/Content-Encoding - th0br0
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366559
======
Mithaldu
Earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10365480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10365480)

~~~
tzs
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10364591](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10364591)

------
jgrahamc
If you are interested in testing Brotli on the web the CloudFlare test server
for HTTP/2 and IPv6 also does Brotli compression.

[https://http2.cloudflare.com/](https://http2.cloudflare.com/)

And the NGINX module that does it has been open sourced:
[https://github.com/cloudflare/ngx_brotli_module](https://github.com/cloudflare/ngx_brotli_module)

~~~
DiabloD3
Yes! I can't wait for the module to be merged upstream into nginx so I can use
it.

------
evmar
Random note about accept-encoding that might have been corrupted by my memory:
at some point in the past wikipedia was blocking Googlebot due to it hammering
their servers. Some debugging revealed that Googlebot's accept-encoding header
was different than browsers and so it was missing the wikipedia cache.
(Wikipedia heavily relies (relied?) upon a caching layer because their pages
can take like two full seconds of CPU time to render otherwise.)

The kinda awful fix was to add support for the compression variant nobody uses
(deflate?) to Googlebot so that its accept-encoding header matched the common
one.

It would be ironic if adding this header to Firefox wrecked their page load
performance for wikipedia!

~~~
dtech
This seems like a wikipedia problem that shouldn't be that hard to fix, not a
Firefox problem.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Wondering if this will fare better than gzip for my use case of compressing a
Windows 95 disk image ([http://win95.ajf.me/](http://win95.ajf.me/)). Will
have to try it out.

------
cmkrnl
As a Linux sysadmin in Norway... bro means bridge and br reminds me of
brctl(8).

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Yes, "bro" could mean other things in different contexts. But that's
irrelevant. It has unfortunate connotations in an IT context.

~~~
reitanqild
Everything has unfortunate connotations in some context. If I wanted I could
come up with a number of reasons to feel insulted but that's not my thing.

~~~
jjaredsimpson
Being professional means valuing conflict avoidance over issues of zero
importance.

The nickname of a tool doesn't matter, so minimizing potential conflicts makes
sense.

~~~
reitanqild
Totally agree and agree with renaming. Would wish certain other groups could
agree with your ideas as well.

"Those who have reason will have to use it..."

~~~
JesperRavn
I agree. The intentionally prevocational logo (a Menorah) has put me off
CLISP[0], I would guess many others too.

[0] See the explanation at [http://www.clisp.org/impnotes/faq.html#faq-
menorah-why](http://www.clisp.org/impnotes/faq.html#faq-menorah-why) which
starts off with "it's not political" and then provides multiple links to pro-
Israeli websites.

~~~
reitanqild
I don't see a problem with pro-Israeli websites just as I don't see a problem
with pro-Palestinian websites.

Were they lying or something?

~~~
JesperRavn
I thought the principle you and the other poster were arguing for, was to
minimize conflict. In the case of "bro" the conflict arises from a feminist
critique of the word's usage in the context of a male dominated industry. In
the case of the menorah, the conflict arises from the political controversy of
the state of Israel, and its relationship to the Jewish community[0]. I don't
have a problem with pro-Feminist websites or anti-Feminist websites, I just
think it's professional to avoid stirring up debate with terms or symbols that
would likely offend people with a particular viewpoint.

Perhaps you think the feminist viewpoint in this case is objectively correct
and therefore deserves more consideration. In that case I would counter that
the pro-Palestinian viewpoint is objectively correct. But my original argument
was neutral on this issue.

[0] A relationship usually asserted to exist by the _supporters_ of Israel, as
is the case here.

~~~
reitanqild
I see your point about professionalism.

------
amluto
I'm not a compression expert at all, but I've read about ANS a few times
lately, and I wonder whether an ANS variant of Brotli might be an even better
choice.

------
mahouse
People upset by the "bro" word. Peak Mozilla.

~~~
teddyh
Context: The original suggested three-character file name extention name was
“.bro”.

From
([https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366559#c147](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366559#c147)):

“I received a series of 'bro' jokes in response to my posting about this new
feature.”

This proves that the name “bro” actually has significant meaning for many
people, _some_ of which find it a bad thing. This would be unnecessarily
distracting, so it should simply be replaced with something like br, btl, bli
or bti.

Save your outrage for when the solution actually has a downside of any
significance.

~~~
yoodenvranx
> “I received a series of 'bro' jokes in response to my posting about this new
> feature.”

But this is not the part why people are pissed. If this would be the only
reason then everybody would be fine, but before your quote the guy wrote:

> "bro" has a gender problem, even though the dual meaning is unintentional.
> It comes of misogynistic [...]

And this reasoning is just tumblerlina-SRS-gamergate-outrage-bullshit. People
are not pissed because of the change of the extension but by the ridiculous
reason given in the bug report.

They should have just stated that ".bro" might result in acceptance problems
in large corporate culture and everybody would have understood this. But
stating that .bro has a gender problem is just crazy.

